# First Time to Aruba - advice please



## christo76 (May 3, 2008)

I am making my first trip to Aruba in a week.  (first trip anywhere in almost 4 years, actually).  I have looked around and asked for advice on a couple things and think I know alot of what we plan to do (girlfriend and I).

I wasn't planning on getting a car because I wasn't sure where I would go with it.  Mainly thinking that if I would want to explore I would have to use a Jeep tour my first trip.  Would it be easy enough for my to rent a Jeep and find my way to the sights and things on the far side of the island without a guided tour?

If I do rent a Jeep I know I need to get a reservation in now... if I can even get one still.  And I would only get it for 3 days, and just take a cab to the airport after our 6 days.

Also, I realize most restaurants seem to list prices in USD.  Can I assume most every place I go, I will have no problem using US money?  If I use an ATM there, will I get US dollars, or Aruban Currency?  I would rather not carry a bunch of cash along, and don't know what things I may do that won't take a credit card.

I realize alot of this may be silly things to worry about, but I am an engineer and like to go into everything prepared and knowing as much as I can.


----------



## KarenL (May 3, 2008)

We also are making our first trip to Aruba this summer. I would appreciate input as to the necessity of a car. How much typical driving do folks do there in a week? After seeing the price of gas in Aruba on the News last night, I just want an idea what we are in for, driving wise
Thanks
Karen


----------



## BonBiniGirl (May 3, 2008)

Hi Christo -  

Both my husband and I have that engineer mindset so I completely understand where you are coming from.    I can only speak from our experience.  We will be heading back to Aruba in a few weeks for our 6th time and have never rented a car.  The first couple years we went on a jeep tour and now we rent a Harley for a day to get out and see the island a bit.  When we go to Aruba, its our relaxing a vacation.  We spend most of our days beach side or pool side having a few fruity drinks and reading a good book.  There is a bus system that goes between the hotels and downtown.  I can't remember exactly how much it is, but I think it is a few bucks round trip.  We stay on Palm Beach and find plenty of restaurant choices within walking distance.  Usually once during the week we will get a taxi to go to a restaurant off the beaten path.  Fares are fixed in Aruba.  Here is a list if you are curious on prices: http://taxiaruba.com/new/farelist.html.  You may want a car if you are looking to some exploring on your own or may be some snorkeling. Also you may want a car for hitting the grocery stores (because it can be a hassle to carry bags on the bus and you want to get the food right in the fridge).  

As for the currency, we usually bring about $100 in cash.  Just enough for tipping people.  Other than that we charge everything.  Most places list their prices in US Dollars and Aruba Florins.  The only place that gets a little confusing is the grocery store.  The one we go to prices everything in florins.


Karen, I would check here for gas prices: http://www.arubalife.net/gasoline/.  I have heard some stories recently about a news story that had Aruba gas priced at $12 per gallon.  Its pricey but not that bad!

Enjoy your trips!  Aruba is a wonderful place!


----------



## gretel (May 3, 2008)

I've been to Aruba six times too and I always rent a car!  

I think it depends on where you are staying and what you like to do.  As BonBiniGirl mentioned, if you are staying on Palm Beach (high rise area) then many restaurants are within walking distance.  If you are staying in the low rise section (Eagle Beach), you will have to bus or cab around, for the most part.

I always rent a Yaris from Hans at Tropic Car rental.  The prices are around $175 for the week and then I have the convenience of going where ever I like.  For dinners, I always eat at Madam Jeanette's one night.  I also drive to Le Petit Cafe at the Paradise Beach Villas for dinner one night.  Chalet Suisse is another must-dine for dinner.  

I also like to drive to Baby Beach or Malmok (Beach map) for snorkeling.  We always stop at the Wild Hog Saloon for a round of mini golf and a paddle boat ride (kids).  We also like to try different casinos so driving around allows us to do that.

Whichever you decide, you will enjoy yourself.  Sometimes, it's nice to do very little and lay back while others times it's fun to let loose and go.


----------



## chrisnwillie (May 4, 2008)

I've been traveling to Aruba for 15+ years and I have never rented a car. We stay in the high rise area, and either walk, cab or bus it where ever we want to go. The first year, we did the jeep tour to get familiar with the island and have not had any desire to view the island since. We got just to relax and veg at the beach everyday. 

Amercian money is accepted everywhere. There are ATM's that dispense american currency or aruban currency and will ask you which one you want. The grocery stores have their prices marked in florins. The easiest way to figure out the price is divide the florin price in half and add 10%. That will give you an appoximate. At the checkout, they will push a buttom on the register at the end, and your total will come up in amercian currency.


----------



## abc31 (May 4, 2008)

When we went to Aruba, we didn't rent a car.  We took a guided jeep tour of the island  one day and after that, we just took cabs every night to dinner.  It worked out well for us and I would do the same next time.  I agree that once you've seen the island, there's nothing that I would need to do over again.  We stayed in the Low Rise section, and the cab ride to the restaurants in the highrise section were about $15.00.


----------



## christo76 (May 4, 2008)

We will be staying at the Marriot Ocean Club, which I believe is on Palm Beach.  I had figured the car/Jeep would be helpful for getting food our first day.  Though considering we just have a lockoff and just a fridge and microwave (I think we have a microwave), we probably could just take the bus easy enough.

I would love to go snorkeling.  Can I get/rent equipment there? other then the guided boat tour to the wreck (which I think we will do anyway)

I think we may avoid renting and just take the jeep tour.  Possibly rent a Harley for a day.  Would I need advance reservations for the Harley or could I just decide that while we are there?


----------



## BonBiniGirl (May 4, 2008)

I am not sure about renting the snorkel equipment.  I believe there are places to rent equipment on the beach, but I can't say for sure.

As for the Harley, we have rented it ahead of time every year because my husband wants to make sure he gets a Heritage.  This is the website where you can reserve: http://www.harleydavidson-aruba.com/.  They also have guided tours if you want.  I definitely suggest getting a bike, even for a half day.  Its a great way to see the island.  If you plan on taking the guided jeep tour, go on that before renting the bike.  It will give you a few ideas of places you may want to go back and see on the bike.

Have fun at the Ocean Club!  We stay next door at the Surf Club.  The Marriott properties are very nice.  If you like ribs, be sure to hit Smokey Joe's.  Its walking distance to the Ocean Club.


----------



## chrisnwillie (May 4, 2008)

Yes, there are vendors on the beach to rent snorkle equiment from...but there are also 3 different snorkle adventures right down the beach from you. 

The Octopus   http://www.octopusaruba.com/

The Jolly Pirate   http://www.jolly-pirates.com/

The Tranquillo   http://www.tranquiloaruba.com/

The Tranquillo 6 hour southside cruise is excellent!

All three boats provide all equipment needed to snorkle including snorkle vests.


----------



## gretel (May 4, 2008)

They have snorkel equipment and rafts on Baby Beach for rent.  You won't be able to cab there.  You need to drive.  There are jeep tours that take you there too.  Otherwise, you could do a snorkel trip to the wrecks.  They also sell cheaper snorkel equipment at the Red Sail dive shop on the Marriott beach, if you want your own there.

I've stayed at the Marriott a few times.  The walk is a bit far to any restaurants that aren't on site.  Your best bet is to follow the beach path.  Their casino is the biggest on the island.  

The lock-off isn't that large (a nice-sized hotel room) with a small refrigerator and microwave so you won't be doing much cooking.  It's good for snacks! There is a 24-hour cafe in the hotel lobby that sells pastries and such.  The convenience store in the Ocean Club also has a few things for breakfast/snacks.


----------



## NJalison (May 5, 2008)

We have been going to Aruba for more than 10 years (we own at Ocean Club and Surf Club).  We've done it both ways but recently we rent a car for the week.  I like the flexibility to jump in the car and drive and not having to wait for a cab or the bus.  We use Has @ Tropic as well.  If you tell him you are a timeshare owner, I think there's usually a discount.  We will be there June 1 - 8 and the charge is $150 for the week.  He includes the insurance and there is no extra charge for a second driver.  He meets your flight and you do the paperwork right in the parking lot of the airport and you are on your way.  Have a great time.  Email me if you have any questions...

Alison


----------

